
Next step after burnout at work? - tnsn
Been working at tech company&#x2F;startup for a few years now and having severe burnout. Thinking of leaving and taking 1&#x2F;2 month career break and trying to do my own thing OR doing a short course or postgrad? Any suggestions on best options for someone working in tech and hoping go embark on entrepreneurship?
======
mtmail
Did you mean half a year career break? Half a month doesn't sound like a lot.

I've been gifted [https://zenfounder.com/products/entrepreneurs-guide-
keeping-...](https://zenfounder.com/products/entrepreneurs-guide-keeping-st-
together/) which focuses on founders and what she calls solopreneurs. It's not
long, less than 200 pages. Her one sentence summary would be to find something
that relaxes you, a hobby of any kind, and take time in the weekly schedule to
do that. That's long-term though, short-term you could embark to find that new
hobby as investment into the future.

